# Rats need homes



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Someone posted this on the local freecycle, I cant persuade my oh to allow me to take them but Im just worried that they are very very young and the asap part means they might go to the first taker rather than the right person . Anyway this is the advert.

Urgent, Rats in need of homes 
Location bd2 
Description I have 5 male rats 4 and a half weeks old/6 females 4 and a half weeks old from the same litter that all need homes.Friendly and curious, handled everyday.

Also 1 adult female (6 months old) Named: Shadow, needs good owner as not handled very much so skitty but never bitten.

Finally 1 beautiful adult male (14 months old) Named: Jack. Very friendly, likes playing, cuddles and roaming about. He comes with a 5'5" cage and toys.

Need to rehome ASAP 


If anyone can help I can message him and pass on your details.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Really hope people can help! Poor things! That is very young! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Really hope people can help! Poor things! That is very young! xx


Do you remember how that little ratty family of yours was playing on your mind, well thats where I am now .


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Someone posted this on the local freecycle, I cant persuade my oh to allow me to take them but Im just worried that they are very very young and the asap part means they might go to the first taker rather than the right person . Anyway this is the advert.
> 
> Urgent, Rats in need of homes
> Location bd2
> ...


Where is BD2?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you remember how that little ratty family of yours was playing on your mind, well thats where I am now .


I know I bet! Is not nice to not be able do anything...though posting on here is helping and hope people will be able to help! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Where is BD2?


Bradford I think, it was on the huddersfield freecycle.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i would take them! but i cant get there


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lil_muppet said:


> i would take them! but i cant get there


Where are you?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

"In a secret location with Lilly"


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Where are you?


I can't go anywhere till weekend Im stook here with a sick child... Bloody great... I wonder if jack has been socialised with the babies??? Anyway you can find out for me TDM


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> "In a secret location with Lilly"


No thats me, lil_muppet is in your wardrobe though.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I can't go anywhere till weekend Im stook here with a sick child... Bloody great... I wonder if jack has been socialised with the babies??? Anyway you can find out for me TDM


I will send a message and ask.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I will send a message and ask.


Cause if jack will go with the babies half the prob solved and help could be at hand..  And he has a cage.. thats what it said isn't it?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is the picture that was attached to the advert.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> This is the picture that was attached to the advert.


mm that pic came up about 2cm by 2cm.. lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> No thats me, lil_muppet is in your wardrobe though.


Dammit...so much for being funny lol!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is this better? not good at computer type things.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Is this better? not good at computer type things.


Yeah cheers.. well let me know if he will integrate and if he has a cage with him.. cheers hun..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah cheers.. well let me know if he will integrate and if he has a cage with him.. cheers hun..


Will do, it says the cage comes with him but Ive asked if the boys are socialised with him, if they are do you have a home in mind for the boys.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Will do, it says the cage comes with him but Ive asked if the boys are socialised with him, if they are do you have a home in mind for the boys.


Yes I do.. And I may have to tell some porkies.. LOL


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

im in bedford!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lil_muppet said:


> im in bedford!


Thanks a bunch, Ive just been searching in my wardrobe for you, I thought it was odd that you didnt reply when I was talking to you through the door :lol:.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah sorry thought i would move out! too many skeletons in there


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> yeah sorry thought i would move out! too many skeletons in there


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lil_muppet said:


> yeah sorry thought i would move out! too many skeletons in there


Oooops I thought Id err disposed of those


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

dont worry im moving into bullets wardrobe soon


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awww no wish I could help but I am too far away


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Had a reply from the owner, he sounds quite nice to be honest, anyway he said that the parents have been rehomed but they will be releasing the babies in just over a week so it sounds like they are keeping them till they are 6 weeks.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know anything about rats but if you need any help let me know...I'm in bradford


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

alaun said:


> I don't know anything about rats but if you need any help let me know...I'm in bradford


Thanks Alaun, if I can get some homes lined up that would be great, it sounds like the owner isnt as irresponsible as I thought at first, it looked like they were being rehomed too young but he is keeping them for a little while yet.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks Alaun, if I can get some homes lined up that would be great, it sounds like the owner isnt as irresponsible as I thought at first, it looked like they were being rehomed too young but he is keeping them for a little while yet.


That is a good thing indeed xx


----------

